# Spanish barbs



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Here are a couple of Spanish Barb nestmates. Not quite ready for the show pen, yet.

Link


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice pic....keep it coming


----------



## Fancybird_lover (Jun 6, 2011)

They are very nice Newday!

BTW, thank you very much for Milton's contact. He got some that I can get from him.

Question. What color do you get if you put a black cock and white hen together? How about yellow and black? I only like the black ones.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*barbs*

Black and white - it will depend if the white is recessive white - which in barbs will mostly likley be, 

black and yellow could throw dun, again deopends on several things including if the yellow is recessive yellow.


----------



## Fancybird_lover (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

